# TravelEz Card to PayPal



## nocon4 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi

i Need some help regarding my prepaid visa card. "Travelez card"
i cant link it on my PayPal account. 

"Sorry, we can't link this card. Please try linking a different card to your account."

Please Advice


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

nocon4 said:


> Hi
> 
> i Need some help regarding my prepaid visa card. "Travelez card"
> i cant link it on my PayPal account.
> ...


Hi,
This is because your Travelez card is not linked to a validated address.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## nocon4 (Sep 23, 2014)

okay. thanks. but i can still link it right?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

nocon4 said:


> okay. thanks. but i can still link it right?


No - not if they can't validate the address.
https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/About-My-Account/using-prepaid-visa-card/td-p/462071


----------



## nocon4 (Sep 23, 2014)

okay i'll try thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

nocon4 said:


> okay i'll try thanks!


Don't bother - it won't work!


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Great thread . What a conversation, been having ones like this since I landed . Going to have to get used to this. 

Today , 

"Can you deliver it on Saturday ?, "

Yes Sir we deliver on Tuesday ...


----------



## Rle684012 (Oct 11, 2015)

Can I add to this with a question...

Can you buy Paypal voucher cards here in Dubai ? 
(I heard you can in US please let me know if you can here thanks)


----------

